# Dust collection flexible hose - recommendations?



## widwotkma (Nov 8, 2011)

I have had my DC for less than 6 months, and for now use a basic 4" clear, flexible hose which I drag it from machine to machine (I plan to install permanent piping eventually, but you know how that goes…). I use the Dust Right connection system from Rockler to connect the hose to each machine.

This was working fine, but I noticed about a month ago that the hose had started to rip along the wire where the hose attached to the DC. I figured it was due to stress on the hose (DC is a cyclone and the hose attaches high up from the floor) so I added a 90 degree elbow so the hose would be hanging straight down towards the floor.

Last night while working on a project I noticed the hose was practically falling apart, with a huge rip in the middle of the hose, and another started near the end of the hose. Also, the wire is now sticking out near the connection to the DC, having basically ripped thru its plastic casing. Basically, the hose is worthless and literally disintegrating.

I live near Dallas, and the temps this summer were pretty intense. My garage is not cooled, so I'm sure it was 100+ in the garage at times. I can't think of anything else that would cause this to happen, especially in such a short period of time.

Has anyone else had this issue, and is there a flex hose available that is more durable and tolerant of heat?

Thanks in advance…


----------



## Viking (Aug 26, 2009)

Had the same problem this summer with my expensive dustright 4" hose that stretches from 3' to 21'. It started coming apart in the middle of the hose, so now have two 11' hoses.

I too would like to see if others have had this same problem.

Thanks


----------



## exelectrician (Oct 3, 2011)

Ouch! guys, I thought while my computer was chugging to this post that all I was going to hear was good things …. which is all I can say about my Rockler dustright hose. It was $spendy but it has exceeded my expectations in performance, it is WAY better than I expected… The temperature in my shop never gets over 80F right now it is 52F Your high temperatures are probably what is causing your hose to fall apart. Sorry to hear about that.


----------



## Viking (Aug 26, 2009)

Can't be the heat? We only had about 400 days over 100F in Texas this summer?

Ha!


----------



## richgreer (Dec 25, 2009)

I normal 4" plastic hose is not meant to be moved about a lot.

There is one hose that is intended for moving about like you do. It is not only flexible, it expands and contracts. Here it is - -

http://www.rockler.com/product.cfm?page=21316&filter=dust%20right%20hose

You will find that this hose works best when used with the other dust right accessories.

I use this system and I am very happy with it.


----------



## Viking (Aug 26, 2009)

Rich;

That is the one that is coming apart for me and don't drag mine around much either. Want to install a hard piped system but have still not firmed up my shop final layout yet so everything is very portable.


----------



## widwotkma (Nov 8, 2011)

@richgreer, I grew up in CR - glad to get a response from my home town. Small world…

Regarding the link, thanks for posting this. I will double check, but like @Viking, I think that is the same hose I'm using. I move it around a little, but not nearly enough to justify it falling apart (literally).

I have been doing some searching on Amazon, and came up with the following options; curious if anyone has experience with any of these…?:

http://tinyurl.com/7td25pf
http://tinyurl.com/6pazsw9
http://tinyurl.com/7oxtjop
http://tinyurl.com/cz9nvel


----------



## LepelstatCrafts (Jan 16, 2011)

I use the 4" black drainage pipe from the big box stores. It is designed for water flow, but if you drill some screws into it, you can compress it down nicely. Works great and is very very cheap.


----------



## JamesVavra (Apr 27, 2009)

I've had the dust right flexible hose for at least a year. It's still in great shape, and I drag it around from machine to machine quite frequently. I'm in Nashville and my shop stays pretty temperate. I'd blame the heat for the degradation in your hose.


----------

